# Drop trap size



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How tall would you make a drop trap. I've made the openings 4 inches but not sure how tall to make it.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

may mine 8 inches tall


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine are 5 1/2 tall, I would not go much larger than that and maybe even 5, dont want the hawks to get in...............


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll want it just big enough for one pigeon to fit through at a time. Ours are about 4-5 inches wide and 8 inches tall. We have bob traps with stalls, and STILL had a hawk get in the loft. He was determined. But didn't even kill anything. It was a baby sharp-shin so that's probably why.


----------

